# What is everyone breeding?



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

There are so many threads right now, and failed attempts and what not, that I have to ask....What is everyone breeding right now?

I know I am looking to find a single tail female with the double tail gene...I imagine others might be looking as well...

Can everyone post pics of whom they're breeding?

THANKS!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

On sunday I'll be putting my Black lace-ish delta tail, Wolfie with my Pure white VT female, Angel! I'm so excited to see the fry that these two make!

Wolfie









Angel


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

He's beautiful! I might want a female with his color


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think several members are breeding crowntails and Cindylou is breeding just about everything. lol


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm spawning my two CTs sometime soon (luna and cobalt), yes piccies are coming soon to a computer near you...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

After much consideration, I have finally decided to go with Toby and Noel, both VT's. They are both healthy, conditioned, and ready. Plus it will give me some practice before I try anything with my new bettas. I'll post a thread when I put Toby in the tank.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

thats great!!! It's good to have so many breeders here in bettafish.com


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey all (new here) 

This pair is going to be my first breeding attempt in a long time. when they arrive in the mail next week I will start conditioning them

Male









Female










I'm also on the look out for some red marbles


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Your bettas are stunning!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

very cool! cant wait to c pics!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

I am breeding my avatar betta, with a blue with red lace female and then in a few weeks when i get my higher quality bettas from a transhipper i will breed them as well


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I think several members are breeding crowntails and Cindylou is breeding just about everything. lol


lol, I bred crowtails, then king betta, then my halfmoon. I'm done for a while cause I have 219 fry waiting for good homes when they reach maturity. I think I'm keeping all the females though. Right now this is just a hobby, next if they are colorful and I get a very unique one out of it I will keep it, otherwise I'm just giving them to good loving homes.


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

lol ALL your females? How many would that be?!?! I can't imagine having that many fish at once...and that you have an exact number! haha I wouldn't have that much patience. You should post pics from each batch on here once they're mature! I'd love to see them!


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

Lethbridge said:


> I am breeding my avatar betta, with a blue with red lace female and then in a few weeks when i get my higher quality bettas from a transhipper i will breed them as well


You're avatar is beautiful! I bet they'll be unique :-D
And you finally found a transhipper who was cheap enough? Congrats!!!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

MidnightAngel said:


> You're avatar is beautiful! I bet they'll be unique :-D
> And you finally found a transhipper who was cheap enough? Congrats!!!


Im getting my bettas in through my pet store cuase they tranship them in from there as well and they only pay the box fee so i pay the price for the betta and none of the other charges


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

MidnightAngel said:


> lol ALL your females? How many would that be?!?! I can't imagine having that many fish at once...and that you have an exact number! haha I wouldn't have that much patience. You should post pics from each batch on here once they're mature! I'd love to see them!


 Hey, if you look back a couple of threads I've been posting pics. of different ages. And all those females, yes everyone of them, I have a special place in my heart for my gals. They are going in a 175 gallon tank. Plenty of room. lol I will post pics. as I can get them of my 3 month, 2 month and 2 week olds when I get a chance to catch them in the right spot in the tank, lol
They are really starting to get there colors now, its exciting seeing all of them getting there little personalities. They are so many colors its unreal. I've seen red, blue, black, white with turquoise, purple, orange and a mixter of all the above. There might not be 219 but its close.
Pics. coming soon. :shock:


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*Heres a pic of all my fry at different fry at all ages.*
























































































































































































Thats my 1 week old fry, to small to get a good pic yet. Will get 1 in about 2 weeks when u can see them.
I know everyone has seen most of my pics but these are for midnightangel. I don't think she did:-D


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

wow they are sooooooo adorable, are those live plants, do you have good luck with them, and how, when I had one in with Lync it died, sorry for bombarding you with ?'s, but for breeding, it's probably good to know


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd seen some, but not all of these...they're so cute!!! I love the one that looks like all her fins are deep orange! And I'm trying to picture in my mind how big 175 gallons is but I can't haha I'm going to have to look in stores...lol
I told my fiance last night that someday when we get a house, I am so getting a big tank, at least 30gal for a sorority! Wouldn't he kill me if I got 175!!!! hahaha


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

k stiles said:


> wow they are sooooooo adorable, are those live plants, do you have good luck with them, and how, when I had one in with Lync it died, sorry for bombarding you with ?'s, but for breeding, it's probably good to know


Did you have the plant in the bowl that lync is in right now? And what type of plant was it? I am every experienced with plants and have a few heavily planted aquariums, if it was in a bowl with little to know ight i would strongly recommend java fern if that is not available try anabius, however i have found that anabius requires quite a bit of iron to stay green even though other websites may say otherwise. live plants not only provided a cool looking ornamate but it also provides oxygen for the fish and removes toxins from the water so essentially it is a filter. Sorry about the long post and being off topic


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I have no idea what kind of plant it was, Idk if petsmart labels their plants


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Well was the plant in your fish bowl and actually tank? i have a feeling it was a med-high light plant because if it was low light it would have done quite well with just sunlight and no other light. How long did it live for?


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

2-3 months


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

k stiles said:


> 2-3 months


what kind of light was it getting? also i have a feeling it was a medium light plant that just slowly died, or it was like anabius or java fern and you buried the full root under the substrate and it died


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

it was getting plenty of light (subtracting wisconsin rainy days)daily, it is not a java fern, but the roots were covered by minerals


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay well it mighthave been anabius however most plants cant just live off sunlight because out here the sunlight its not strong enough where as the places that these plants grow usually have direct sunlight as the they are very close to the equator. So even if it was a low level light plant there is a good chance that yes it would die


----------

